# XB-MB to Gauss MB



## Bucksears (Jun 2, 2020)

I see there isn't an R10 or R12 on the XB-MB (like on the Gauss), but did find the other components to modify to Gauss specs.
Is the schematic for the XB-MB going to be available?

No biggie if it's not soon, just checking before I start building.


----------



## Robert (Jun 2, 2020)

Omit the Mid pot, install R10 in pads 1 and 2,  install R12 in pads 2 and 3.

All of the other component changes should be obvious.

I'll get the schematic posted as soon as possible, I'm having some software issues right now...   DipTrace was recently upgraded and it has caused some temporary setbacks.


----------



## Bucksears (Jun 2, 2020)

Thx, but I'm looking for a Gauss with mid control. Is that not possible?


----------



## Robert (Jun 2, 2020)

Omit R10 and R12 and leave the Mid pot in place. 

R10 and R12 are just fixed resistors in the place of the Mid pot.


----------



## Bucksears (Jun 2, 2020)

Got it - thx!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 2, 2020)

Robert said:


> DipTrace was recently upgraded and it has caused some temporary setbacks.



Upgrades...  More like beta testing.  They must be following the Microsoft software validation process.


----------



## Robert (Jun 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Upgrades...  More like beta testing.



Oh man it was _so_ bad.   I spent more time trying to figure out what things _weren't_ broken, and that list was short.

I jumped too quickly on the upgrade because they added some features I've been waiting on for years.... but I managed to hose my component libraries in the process and had to do a good bit of manual editing to bring things back.

I just tried the most recent release (4.0.0.2) this afternoon and it looks like the majority of my problems have been solved, but I'm not diving back in  yet.     I've lived without the new features this long, I can wait a little longer.


----------

